# Target Pro Rest



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Golden Key has a new rest called the Target Pro, this is a nice rest for anyone looking for a rest like the Protuner but for about half the price. I have been shooting one for a while and tried it out on my Icon. It is a great rest and make a dandy FITA rest. 

It is simple, easy to setup, and works great. It comes with 3 launchers 2 of which are Venom launchers (awsome little launcher!)


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*THE Target Pro is fine rest.*

Adjusts Similar to the Tuner with a micro click left and right plus a one screw up and down.
It is also lighter in weight and will not rust and comes with
three Launchers that are Teflon coated in .008 and .010 and one chrome plated.
Another KEY point is it will retail around $29.99
GKF Tech


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

Can you get the launcher blades in different widths.

Mike


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks a lot like the old Calibrator rest from a few years ago.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

actually I see no simillarity


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

since the tuner is mentioned in comparison to this rest, I feel I should respond. There is no comparison. I made that version years ago. It was made from a toxonix windage unit which this is the same design. The small steel guide pins that ride in the aluminum wall, will pound the hole into an oval when shooting. Then the part will rock up & down. That was the reason I discontinued it. 
Precision & quality, there is no substitution.

Mike


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Old Tox unit?*

Not quite?...Mike
the TARGET PRO is designed totally different then your tox unit you made and at a better price.
the two teflon launchers are thin in design but the other Chrome plated launcher is wider and provides a .010 chrome plated
Plus the NEW PREMO launcher which is like the Best launcher but 
teflon coated will be added when finished.
GKF Tech


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I'm sure it will sell well. That's why they had Yugo's & caddilacs. Just because you say it is not a tox design, Doesn't make it so.
Mike


----------



## conquestshooter (Nov 2, 2002)

i don't know i'll stay with what works, pro tuner all the way!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Lock down fastners*

I have used the GK Target Pro on my Target bow and 3D Bow. It has a lock down fastner to prevent movement. I dont see it wearing out a oval in the main cylinder. It had no play at all once locked down.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Where to buy?*

We started to Ship the Target Pro this last week,to Dealers who orderd at the Show. 
What dealer do you buy from? Most will have them in the next week.
GKF will also have them at Vegas.
GKF Tech


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Bit harsh there brtesite, I for one have not bought your product because of the price, By the time it reaches our shores it sells for approx 180 aus dollars, While I have wanted to use this type of rest it hasnt been till now that I can afford one, no bad to your product but golden key dont make junk either


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

brtesite - I was only posting about a new rest I was trying out. Sorry if I upset you for talking about your rest. I was only using your product as an example of this style rest and to be fair it is retailing for a lot less than yours. I never said your product wasn't a good product, I am sure your rest is a high quality rest and a lot of users on here like them a lot.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

AA you are joking right.

Reed


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*did you see me smiling*

No I see no similarity
it is also plain to see that the GKF is a Higher quality rest


----------



## BK2_SHOOTER (Oct 23, 2002)

I think that the Target Pro looks like a great rest, and as for the price,,,,WOW,,,, $30 for a rest of this quality I am definatly going to have one.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 17, 2002)

*Blades*

GKF,
Do you currently have available (or is there any chance you guys will be coming out with) additional blade selections (like the "Best") that will fit your models like the 3-D Rover Etc. I want a .012 thick blade with a wider base that cradles the fat shafts better so they're not as apt to fall off when you draw.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*PRIMO Launcher ...Yes*

We have a New .008 and .010 launchers that we call 
the Primo launcher that is Wider than the Venoms and will fit the Current hole configuration of the two hole launchers,like the Venoms. 

It will come standard in the Target Pro and Premier rests.
When Available in the next week.

We are also making a Flex adaptor for the Platinum and Rover that will allow you to use the Venoms and Premo on these Rests.
Our Golden Key Premo will be like the Best but of a more Resilient
Steel and Teflon coated for Speed and Rust resistance.

As I said in another Post I will put aside a Few for some Shooters 
on this forum to Try(they will not be plated yet) Just Email me and I will send one out for you to try .


----------



## wannabe (Dec 17, 2002)

*Premo Launcher*

GKF Tech,

Thank you for responding. That sounds like just the ticket. I would be very interested in trying one of these on my 3-D Rover. I tried to e-mail you with my address through this web site, but it did not allow me to do so. I sent a PM instead.

Thank you, again.


----------



## Nasorean (Aug 30, 2002)

brtesite said:


> *I'm sure it will sell well. That's why they had Yugo's & caddilacs. Just because you say it is not a tox design, Doesn't make it so.
> Mike *


Gee Mike, pretty rough, wouldn't you say? No one said the Pro Tuner was bad. Calling the Target Pro a Yugo speaks volumes. Have you even tried a Target Pro or do you just make it a habit of trashing the competition?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

*Target Pro*

This looks to me like a fine rest I haven't shot it but it seems to have all the qualities that I look for in a rest. I am sure this rest is going to go over huge. But on the other hand there is not a rest out there that can compete with the quality and durability of the protuner. I think GFK is doing a fantastic job of marketing a quality rest to those who can not afford the pro tuner and want a rest that has many of the same qualities. Well done GFK and keep up the good work with the pro tuners Mike. 
Japple


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Thanks...*

NAS..JA and others ....
The Target Pro is a Good Rest for the Money .
And with the Three launchers provided it is the Best Value by far!
GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF Rests*

Over the years I have had many Golden Key rests.....ALL ARE HIGH QUALITY!!!!!!!1 Golden Key does not make rests that do not work........they are agreat company with a "100% limited warranty".......in my erxperience it is if it ever breaks we fix it attitude at Golden Key. NEVER had one of mine break......but selling Golden Key products for about 30 years......they are one of my favorite companies making quality products for the archers of today and yester year!!!!!


----------



## Bowdeadly (Oct 24, 2002)

*Pro Tuner*

I too used GKF rests for many years. I found that when the going got tough the GKF rests had to go. I have had everything that could come loose come loose, break, strip, rattle, and if I was lucky it fell off somewhere that I could find it so I could epoxy the thing together to get through a shoot. I did like the infinity rest but heck the thing is mostly Spot-Hogg (hence the micro drives). It is $100 bucks too. 
I am not trying to say that GKF is NO good. IF it fits your budget then there you go. You will find out why a $70.00 Pro Tuner is used by more pro's than not. Yep you guest it I shoot a Pro Tuner rest for indoor spots and 3-D. I do however switch over to the Bodoodle for shooting the Buckmasters. I think Bodoodle is also a n awsome rest for hunting and speed shooting. 
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF rests*

Have you contacted the company? They have the best warranty in the industry.......tell them your troubles......I will be they can help!!!!!


----------



## Bowdeadly (Oct 24, 2002)

*Toxo*

Toxo,
I havn't shot a GKF Rest for 3 or 4 years. I am sure that they would have fixed them but a trip to the hardeware usually got it done. My point is they shouldn't break unless abbused. I shoot Pro Tuner and Bodoodle rests and have thousands of arrows through both and no breakage or out of adjustment problems at all. You don't need a warrenty if your products don't break!! 
I am not getting into an arrow rest war hear just thought I would stand up for Mike at Brite Site and the product he represents which I shoot and have had good luck with.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*No problem*

You are right......but it is nice to know there is a companythat will back you up when and if something goes wrong.


----------



## Nasorean (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Toxo*



Bowdeadly said:


> *...I am not getting into an arrow rest war hear just thought I would stand up for Mike at Brite Site and the product he represents which I shoot and have had good luck with. *


Not sure why anyone feels like they have to "stand up" for Mike. No one said anything bad about his product. Mike is the one who started doing the trashing!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Whoa!*

I think Mike has the right to respond to an advertising program that seems to be based on the order of " just as good as a Pro Tuner for $30." A careful inspection of both rests will show that they have very little in common other than they are both designed to hold a "tuner" type blade. The separate adjustments of the Pro Tuner are time proven to stay put and are extremely easy to adjust with no tools. He also offers an extensive choice of mounts, launchers, and models to match 
the new chrome riser bows and that look good with silver accessories. There is a reason that the overwhelming majority of the Pro's shoot his rest. If you want to put your confidence in a $30 rest, go for it. But don't get on Mike for defending his product from people who mention his product everytime they mention theirs. JMHO
Jbird

P.S. They also claim to be introducing a new blade that is "just like
the Cousins blade but out of better steel and teflon coated".
My question is; better according to who? What does the teflon coating do to the natural springiness of carbon steel? Why is one better than the other? I don't know about you but I haven't had any problems with Mike or Dave's product. Is it possible that GFK
is answering a question that no one is asking?


----------



## Nasorean (Aug 30, 2002)

Well that's nice ... defending a product and trashing another are two different things. 

Mike can do and say whatever he wants but he might realize that by his infantile comments he just may be pushing off potential customers. 

I think everyone will agree that the Pro Tuner is an excellent arrow rest; no one said otherwise.

Jim


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pushing Customers Away?*

No one ever accused Mike of being politically correct.  But I think in this instance where a competitior is mentioning his product every time they mention theirs (look at their website and the posts on this subject), he is certainly not out of order. Of course if the fact that Mike is outspoken drove business away
he would not have so many happy customers shooting his rest.
I also would like to point out that I am not trashing GFK. I think they make quality products with good support. I even own a couple of their rests. I'm just saying the "me too" thrust of their advertising campaign lacks a little taste.  Opinions vary and you are certainly entitled to yours.
Jbird


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Guys Guys*

Cant we ALL just get along here.
If it is any conselation I dont use either one of these rests.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Premo Launchers...*

Today I sent out the limited Test Premo launchers to most that Requested it. 
Please let us Know how they Work.

JBird I see you Requested one? ?

GKF Tech


----------



## Nasorean (Aug 30, 2002)

Awesome, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*RESTS AND ACCESSORIES*

EVERY YEAR I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW 'GOODIES' AND THERE ARE A FEW COMPANIES THAT I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE.....GOLDEN KEY IS ONE OF THEM........BUT IF I HAVE A PRODUCT THAT I HAVE OWNED SEVERAL YEARS(ANY INDUSTRY) AND ALL OF A SUDDEN ONE BREAKS AND THAT PRODUCT MFGR SAYS HE WILL FIX IT..........AM I GOING TO CHANGE.......I THINK NOT...........MY EXPERIENCE MIGHT BE DIFFFERENT THEN YOURS AND THAT IS OK..........BUT IF WHO I TRUSTED BACKED UP WHAT THEY SAY.........I AM NOT GOING TO CHANGE...........NO MATTTER WHAT THE PRODUCT......WHY? BECAUSE THERE ARE SOME THAT MAKE PROMISES AND WILL NOT HONOR THEM......IN ALL INDUSTRIES!!!!!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

GFK Tech,
I said that I have two GFK rests. I am certainly not biased against your product and I like to keep up with new products. I 
use Mikes launcher on some of my rests, Dave's launcher on one of them, and would like to see how yours compares. Like I said,
I like GFK's products, But I can see Mike's attitude about the way you have chosen to market your tuner type rest. Personally, I think that both rests would benefit from having a mechanism to raise and lower the blade without changing the angle of the blade. But of course that raises the price of the rest doesn't it.
Jbird


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I would like to chime in here and start by saying #1 what happens to a teflon coating on spring steel after a few shots?
Wear? The more you shoot the more the wear right? X-Ring made a knock off of the Tuner a few years back and did this, what a joke. after about 10 shots you could see the steel blade thru the teflon. Just like the ones at the begining of the thread the rest was a Tox Windage unit modified and as Mike said would wear out. Has anyone wore out a newer tuner? I for one have not and I have one that has over 200,000 shots on it. That rest has been on at least 10 differant bows. I had GK rests in the past and as someone said, they fell apart on me too and broke up. The only ones that were any account cost $75.00 and up. All you Player haters stop breaking Mikes balls. You wish you had a tuner. You get what you pay for in archery. Most of you have not been it long enough to know that. That new GK. rest looks like a piece of crap!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Nino your product bashing is uncalled for here.
If you preferr one company over another fine but there are those of us here who feel that GKF makes a great product and stands behind what they make for life! how many other rest manufacturers offer that.
I cannot comment on this particular rest but I have GKF rest that has well over the amounts of shots you have mentioned and they are still like new. I dont hear any of the gkf guys trashing the other products so why dont you show the same courtesy
and stop running a smear campaign, nobody is running for president here.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I am not bashing GK. I think they make some great rests. I beleive from experiance that there upper end rests like the Rover Golden Premeir and Platnium are great rests but the lower end leaves a little to be desired. If you buy one and shoot it for a while you will see what I mean. I have owned, Hunter supremes, TM hunters, Star Hunters, Huntmaster 2000's and a whole bunch of GK's I can't even remember there names. Most of them I had problems with. Metal was thin and soft stripped easily, screws were small and heads stripped etc. I am simply stating my experiance. The rest that this post was started about and compared to the Brite Site Tuner. I gave my opinion on. I am free to do that, this is a forum. If you know anything about rests you can clearly see what GK has done. They took an old idea made a couple of changes ie: a new side mount and then said that the blades will be teflon coated. How thick is the teflon coating? As I stated before this has been done and it does not work. If you do any amount of shooting you should know by now that imitations are simply that. The Target Pro from the picture looks to me that it has 1 small set screw holding the launcher arm in place. It also has 1 decent size bolt holding the micro (Tox Windage unit) with another set screw locking it down. That is fine but the problem will be with the launcher arm wearing and coming loose. It will wear a bit then you will retighten it and eventually you will round out that tiny set screw. That is were your problems will stem from first. Second there will be play in the 
Micro after time due to the small pins inside the barrel. Don't take my word for it. I could care less if you buy one. It's only $30.00 
Like I said you get what you pay for. Oh by the way I use a Brite Site Pro Tuner, Bodoodle and Trophy Taker rests. I make my decision on rest buying after trial and error, suffice to say wasting lots of money on inferior rests. I learned the hard way. I have been using these 3 brands for years and have yet to have one single problem. Not even a stripped thread or rounded out allen bolt. Archer Addict I don't know what you were looking at but the picture of the rest is totaly clear the micro units are identical. I also don't know what you are comparing it too? You said " it is also plain to see that the GKF is a Higher quality rest"
Than what a Tuner??? If that is what you are comparing it to you obviously have never even seen a Tuner let alone had any experiance with one.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Nino...as a Seller of lots of Archery stuff*

You should KNOW? Golden Key has made Arrow Rests for 35 Years and most know we invented the Launcher Rest..

Now all we are doing is innovating and Making Better Rests, Products at the best Price.
Yes it is your choice to Say, Buy and SELL what you want.

GKF Tech


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*The love of the sport*

I like GK they are willing to take risk. That wiilingness is what I call inovation. Its hard to succed with out trying everything possible in desighn / preformance. I know my first rest I bought was a TM Hunter{I think that it was called} it was cheap and basic. Now I spend up to $100 on a rest with out flinching.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*NINO saidThey took an old idea made a couple of changes*

that old Idea was GKF's original idea that all the other rest manufacturers copied including the unit you preferr over GKF.
NOt biased, just the facts man!


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

GKF Tech and Archery Addict I did not question GK on how long they have been making rest. I have been shooting probably longer than most people on this site and I know Golden Key Futura's Track record. I never said they are a bad company or they don't back there stuff up. You guys said they did. I beleive you. I never wasted my time sending back a $20.00 rest to be repaired. If it broke I fixed it or it went in the trash. What I did say is basicly the design has some flaws. You want to score some points, call up GK tell them about these problems, Then tell them how they can be remidied. #1 loose that tiny set screw holding the launcher arm. tapp it for a 10/32 bolt. That would definately be an improvement. Are all the new rests brought to market to improve archery and your abilities? Or is it all about coming out with 5-8 "new" rests every year that are cheaply made and have guys pimping them around on different web sites? Telling the average Joe they are the best thing since sliced bread. I am sure they are already aware of these issues I brought forth. You guys are merely pawns in GKF's Marketting Scheme. That rest is junk and that is MHO! Is Fred Troncoso still runing things or is it someone else? It's sure looks like it's all about the Benjamins at Golden Key.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*nino said "It's sure looks like it's all about the Benjamins at Golden Key".*

Dont you think if it were all about the Benjimans, they wouldHave a lifetime guarantee or would sell for less than any other on the market, or GKF TECH (who I think Is Freddies brother) would be on these boards trying to keep his customers happy. 
I seriously doubt it!

And I am nobodys pawn nor am I a pimp and frankly resent you making sutch comments, is really unnessisary and uncalled for I shoot what I like and It just so happens that I like what GKF has to offer for the type of shooting I do. just as you do only one difference I dont trash the other manufacturers merchandise by calling it junk or Badmouthing the other guys staff by calling them pimps and pawns.

this thread is seriously getting way out of hand and this is the last post i will make about the subject.
I will end by saying everyone use what you are comfortable with 
for archery equipment is a personal preference .

what I am trying to say lets be careful what we say about another persons equipment for what is one persons junk is another persons treasure.
sometimes I dont always practice what I preach but I try.

actually this is the rest I use and LOVE it!


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

In the car business selling Honda, you hear from a lot of companies. Our car is as good or just like, better then That Honda your looking at. They all use the HONDA as a standard.
At our Dealership we tell out custumers why would you want something as good as, or just like the Honda when you can own one. Im not saying that GK is junk, they do have some really Quality stuff.
It just that if you want a TUNER style rest then get the one that set the STANDARD !!! PRO Tuner
There is only one tuner & it has been tested by the best.
The Buck Stops Here


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*There's only one Tuner.*

Nino, I agree with you 100% and would like to state for the record that I own a Pro Tuner with several hundred thousand shots and no problems. It was given to me by my Dad in 1982. He bought two that year for $45.00 per rest. I still have it and probably always will.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't believe this post has turned into this. I never said anything negative about the Pro Tuner, all I said was "this is a nice rest for anyone looking for a rest like the Protuner but for about half the price" I am sure the Pro Tuner is a fine rest and it has a very loyal following which is great. 

Please Note I said "LIKE" I never said it was better, worse or anything I simply said it is like it and dosn't cost as much. Clearly it is a rest geared more towards a beginning archer or archer on a budget that does not want to spend more than 30-40 dollars on a rest. 

Pro Tuner should be happy that their rest holds a high position in the target world and that their rest was used as a benchmark for my comparison. This post was not intended to be anti Pro Tuner and I never thought it would have generated so many negative comments on both sides of the fence. Lets all try to get along and enjoy the fact that we have choices with what we want to use or want to buy. 

Best Regards


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

"Dont you think if it were all about the Benjimans, they wouldHave a lifetime guarantee or would sell for less than any other on the market, or GKF TECH (who I think Is Freddies brother) would be on these boards trying to keep his customers happy. 
I seriously doubt it!"


Archery Addict that is a weird comment to make. You would think that a company would stand behind their products 1000% ( no typo). This rest reminds me of the X-ring rest that was made a several years back. The one I had is right next to the last GKF rest I had ( Golden Premier). They are both in the bottom of the Potomac river. But then again I guess flies are attracted to crap. Yes the tuner was copied from a GKF rest but Mike made his the best rest out there period. Isn't this what GKF should be trying to do. Yes they are affordable but so is the Tuner. I would rather spend $70 once and not have to worry about it. Instead of buying 5 different rest at $20-$50 and still have to buy a Tuner or a bododdle or other top qaulity rest after I realize that the others are sub par. 
Companies improve others ideas everyday. Hoyt copied Dartons cams and made them better. Mathews made solo cams better than everyone before them and after for that matter for a few years. Bear, Jennings, and Golden Eagle made bows long before alot of bow compaines were even thought of it doesn't mean that the Buckmaster is better than a Conquest. 
Archery Addicit may be right about the new not being junk I can't really comment on that because I haven't seen it or shot it yet but I am not going to either I don't need to I have a Tuner (4 of them actually) but I do know one thing the rest you are shooting now is JUNK.

GKF tech the tuner is a good rest for MY money. Like Nino said you get what you pay for. Why would you want to use inferior stuff? If you want a Hoyt are you going to get a Banshee instead of an Ultra Tec? Heck the Banshee is a good bow for the money.

JApple it does look like a good rest but it doesn't compare to a tuner it does however look as though it would work good when used on a bow with a bent riser though.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Rest*

We all have our own opinion......that is what makes this country great and all the archery companies in business and competition helps make better products and usually helps keep cost competitive. We all I think want that!!!!!!!


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

GFK tech

Are you guys going to make some custom mounting plates to fit the Hoyts, Martins etc for that rest?


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

The 2003 Hoyts no longer need a mounting plate. The Target Pro will mount correctly to it.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Custom Plates for TARGET PRO and Premier..*

MERLIN...
We are working on a custom Plate to fit the Martin for the TARGET PRO .
It is already available for the Premier.
The Tec Mount will have a stop Block to fit Riser and will be available for the Premier Series for the Hoyt Tec bows.
The New Hoyts do not need the cutout anymore but the new
Premier Tec Mounts will stop and Lock down secure on the Small Riser Surface.
GKF Tech


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GKF RESTS*

Al my bows have GKF rests with or without the plates they do not move........just my 2 cents.......but I am so attached to Golden Key I do not need to try another rests.........I have been using them for over 25 years.......never had a problem..........if it is not broke....I do not fix it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

So.... let me get this straight, if GKF would raise the price on their new rest, it would be OK? 
C'mon guys, get a grip. It's all good as long as it gets you out doing what you love to do.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've been using the GK rests since the 1970's when they first came out. Shot NUMEROUS perfect indoor rounds and perfect field rounds (old face) with the PLASTIC launcher (the Pacesetter I, if I recall correctly). Then, I switched to a MatchI with Berger Button, and then to the MatchII.

Went to springie rests for a time, but always seem to come back to the simple ones - the launcher style and always shoot well with them.

I like my INFINITY because of its adjustability, but, the truth being known, once the rest is TUNED, you don't want to move it anyways, haha.

I have the Target Pro on one of my bows, and for the FAT LOGS, put on an uncut PacesetterII launcher and it shoots just fine. I absolutely HATE the super narrow launchers with a fat shaft - - IMHO, not enough arrow guidance, and also, the last thing you need is for the arrow to fall off the rest while you're drawing the bow when the clock is running low - - poetic, huh - - hahahaha.

The venom launchers are great for the carbon and small aluminums I shoot, so it is just fine with me. However, I hear that the new GK launcher is a bit wider and also much improved.

I haven't shot with the other launchers other than the ProTuner launcher blade, and it is OK, but rusts up quickly, but that doesn't seem to affect it at all other than looks.

GK has been around for many a year, and knows the arrow rest business probably better than anyone out there - - I'm of the opinion that a LOT of the copying going on has been from the other side of the fence, not FROM the GK side.

As was posted earlier, we all figure the rest we are shooting is the best - and I guess if it is working for you it IS the best - - like me with the springie - - but now - - well I'm back onto a launcher style rest and said to h**L with the fall aways - too much adjusting and fiddling for me (the king of fiddlers, too, hahaha).

field14


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*For the love of God!!!!*

Shoot what you want and don't shoot what you don't want.... The way I look at it.... The Pro Target looks like a good enough rest and if it will get someone who is on a small budget OUT SHOOTING ARROWS WITH THE REST OF US... WHO THE HELL cares.... I have shot just about EVERY rest that has came out in the 30+ years that I have been shooting... I shoot a Pro Tuner but I have shot MANY GKF rests and I had NO PROBLEMS with any of them either........Pro1


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Mighty B....and Others...*

This is the Rest you PMed me about! and the one in addition 
to the Power Drop and TKO that is getting the Attention!

GKF Tech


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Hunt three different areas in Minnesota,*

all have over 40 or more deer in the herds. Hunt prairies and farm ground (corn and bean fields).

Top


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Just depends on the season usaully some where between 20-40 deer while hunting sometimes afew more. 

Two years ago while hunting one day during our late season muzzleloader hunt in just four hours I seen 28 deer. Very rare of my area indeed but they were starting to yard up for the winter.

Matt


----------

